# lost seven 2 kayak paddle/buena vista arkansas



## jesse75 (Jun 2, 2009)

I lost my seven2 kayak paddle at the playhole in buena vista on 6/21/09 My guess is its somewhere between the playhole and fishermens bridge. The paddle has the previous owners info on it but i cant remember the guys name but the address should be a colo. springs address. If found, please contact me Jesse, at 567-203-7946 I would greatly appreciate it!


----------

